# How do you determine date for a PCD after a ED?



## sevendown (Jun 5, 2007)

I am confused by how the PCD date is determined, and also when is the latest you can request it.

I intend to take a European Delivery. I understand how that date is determined -- about 3 months in advance. I am going to order the car in the next few weeks for a June or July ED. 

At this moment I'm not sure whether I want a PCD or to have the car delivered to my local dealer in Dallas. It will probably depend on whether my local dealer will give me the price I know I can get from some of the Bimmerfest Sponsers/ED experts such as Irv or Adrian. If my local dealer will sell to me at $1000 over ED invoice, then I will buy it here and take delivery here. Otherwise, I will buy from a Sponsor and might as well do a PCD since I'm going to have to travel to pick up my car anyway.

My question is, how far in advance of my Munich delivery do I have to decide on PCD or dealer delivery? The next question is, when will my PCD date be determined? I know the ED redelivery to the states usually takes 6-8 weeks, but I also understand it sometimes can be shorter or longer. If I have to wait until the car clears customs in the US to pick a PCD date, then it seems I may be stuck with whatever dates are available at that time. And my schedule in August of this year is very, very busy, so if I can't pick the day I want later in the summer, I might just have to have the car delivered to the Sponsor dealership I buy from and let it sit a few weeks until I can arrange to go get it.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

sevendown said:


> I am confused by how the PCD date is determined, and also when is the latest you can request it.
> 
> I intend to take a European Delivery. I understand how that date is determined -- about 3 months in advance. I am going to order the car in the next few weeks for a June or July ED.
> 
> ...


You mostly answered all your questions above.

For ED vehicles, your dealer can request a PCD redelivery up until the vehicle arrives at Port Jersey. The only exception to this would be if you ordered it from a dealer on the west coast. In that case it would have to be made before you go to Europe, otherwise your vehicle will ship to Port Oxnard, CA and won't be able to come here.

Your PCD date is determined after the vehicle clears Customs. Until that point, we have no idea of when your vehicle we be available to be trucked to us.

If it works out that you can take PCD, I look forward to meeting you when you come. However if timing doesn't permit, I know you'll still enjoy ED :thumbup:


----------



## sevendown (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks very much Jonathan. A couple of follow up questions.

I would probably order from a dealer located in Texas, Georgia or Illiniois. Would all of those cars come through Port Jersey?

How much advance notice would I have to choose a PCD date (i.e, how long after the car clears customs in Jersey does it take for it to get to Spartanburg)? One week, three, five? 

Finally (related to the last question), how far in advance do you usually book up? My PCD would be in late July or late August.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

sevendown said:


> Thanks very much Jonathan. A couple of follow up questions.
> 
> I would probably order from a dealer located in Texas, Georgia or Illiniois. Would all of those cars come through Port Jersey?
> 
> ...


You are more than welcome.

All of those states would ship to Port Jersey.

It usually takes 2 - 3 weeks to get a car through the VPC and trucked to us once it has cleared Customs. However we will not tell the VPC @ Port Jersey to ship the vehicle to us until we have confirmed a date with you and your dealer.

How quickly we book up is always changing. It all depends on how many vehicles were sold and what time of year it is. Judging from last year, July can probably book up 3-4 weeks out while August may be 2-3 weeks out. However we may not even completely fill everyday during those months. It really depends on how well BMW's are selling and how much demand there is for our program at the time.

Hope that helps,


----------



## sevendown (Jun 5, 2007)

Yes, it does help. Thanks a lot.

Bottom line, it sounds like if you do a PCD after a ED, you may have to delay the pick up of the car a small amount or arrange to pick it up on a day of the week that is not your first choice if you want it asap. 

Whereas without the ED, you can pick the PCD date far enough in advance that the date you pick would probably not be any later than when the car would arrive at the dealership anyway without PCD.

Thanks again.


----------



## AZ-BMW (Dec 16, 2006)

sevendown said:


> It will probably depend on whether my local dealer will give me the price I know I can get from some of the Bimmerfest Sponsers/ED experts such as Irv or Adrian. If my local dealer will sell to me at $1000 over ED invoice, then I will buy it here and take delivery here


I'd be very surprised if a local dealer would sell you a car at $1K over ED Invoice. ED Invoice is less than US Invoice; for example, when I bought my 335i E93 in April, base US Invoice price was $45,170, but ED Invoice was $42,010 ($3,160 less). Save some money, go ED and take the trip to Munich, you will enjoy the whole experience (especially since the Welt is now open), then take re-delivery at PCD (the best of both worlds) :thumbup:


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

Actually,you want to get your ED order in asap if you're looking for a specific p/u date in Europe.You have a much better chance of getting your date.For the PC,they will offer a p/u date based on when your car is getting released from the port.I can also ship your car to your house if you don't have time to go to the PC ( this is the best delivery experience ever )


----------



## jasonrhcastle (Sep 10, 2006)

> I'd be very surprised if a local dealer would sell you a car at $1K over ED Invoice.


Don't be surprised...I am getting my 550i at $1000 over ED invoice from my local dealer. Didn't even have to argue. I know three other people that have gotten right at that deal from 2 other local dealers. Just depends on where you are and what time of year it is.

J


----------



## GeorgeT (Jun 22, 2007)

I ordered my 7 series in late December '06 and requested a Performance Center Delivery for Feb. 27, 2007 (birthday). The dealer checked and he did have a slot open for a 7 for late January manufacture so they were able to accomidate the request.


----------



## AZ-BMW (Dec 16, 2006)

jasonrhcastle said:


> Don't be surprised...I am getting my 550i at $1000 over ED invoice from my local dealer. Didn't even have to argue. I know three other people that have gotten right at that deal from 2 other local dealers. Just depends on where you are and what time of year it is.


Without an ED pickup? [ie, a local dealer pickup for ED Invoice + $1K?]


----------



## jasonrhcastle (Sep 10, 2006)

What he is saying is, and read his thread carefully because I initially made the same mistake you did, was should he either order from a sponsor and do ED + PCD....OR, if he can get a local dealer to agree to ED + 1000 over invoice pricing just do the ED and have the car _*redelivered*_ to his local dealer (i.e. rather than doing ED and PCD). That is the way I interpreted his post...


----------



## sim (May 1, 2004)

where can i get ed invoice pricing including options?


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

On the model specific forum of bimmerfest....ie, if you want an E90, go the the E90 forum for pricing.


----------

